# [SISTEMA] Gentoo 2007.0

## achaw

Bueno, hoy se hizo el anuncio oficial. Mas info:

http://www.gentoo.org

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/releng/release/2007.0/2007.0-press-release.txt

Instrucciones de actualización

En Inglés

En español (aun no está actualizadas pero tardarán poco en estarlo)

Saludos

----------

## i92guboj

Esto aliviará el tráfico en los foros durante un par de semanas, hasta que la gente empiece a preguntar cuanto falta para 2007.1.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## kalcetoh

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Esto aliviará el tráfico en los foros durante un par de semanas, hasta que la gente empiece a preguntar cuanto falta para 2007.1.  

 

XDDDDD, coincido plenamente contigo, supongo que en un par de semanas empezarán a preguntarlo

----------

## diegoto

che y para cuando 2007.1 ?? con GNOME 2.18 y KDE 3.5.6 ?

----------

## Noss

Pues mira que bien!, ya iba siendo hora... Espero que esta versión lleve un kernel que soporte mi hardware, si es así, ya lo estoy metiendo en un llavero usb por si las moscas.... Y borrando la ubuntu que tengo ahora en el pendrive, por si necesito arrancar desde él.

un saludo!

----------

## Stolz

Me he tomado la libertad de modificar el mensaje de achaw para incluir enlaces a las instrucciones de actualización, antes de que alguien pregunte.

----------

## opotonil

Hola,

si me permitis un pregunta un tanto tonta ¿que diferencia hay entre el perfil "2007.0" y el "2007.0/desktop"?

¿se trata de diferencias en los paquetes "basicos" (sistem)? o implica algo mas, o no tiene nada que ver...

Gracias y salu2.

PD: en el portatil siempre he usado el perfil "estandar", en la actualizacion al 2006.1 la verdad que no le di mayor importancia.

PD2: ¿seria un buen momento para revisar las USE? por si alguna a desaparecido o sido modificada.

----------

## i92guboj

Pues esto:

```

# diff -u /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/ /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/

Sólo en /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/: desktop

diff -u /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/make.defaults /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults

--- /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/make.defaults      2007-04-14 00:11:18.000000000 +0200

+++ /var/portage/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults      2007-04-14 00:11:18.000000000 +0200

@@ -1,12 +1,5 @@

-# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

+# Copyright 1999-2007 Gentoo Foundation

 # Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

-# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/make.defaults,v 1.3 2007/04/13 22:11:18 wolf31o2 Exp $

+# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/profiles/default-linux/amd64/2007.0/desktop/make.defaults,v 1.3 2007/04/13 22:11:18 wolf31o2 Exp $

 

-ABI=amd64

-

-# Catalyst specific settings:

-STAGE1_USE="nptl nptlonly unicode"

-

-# General 2007.0 profile settings

-# These USE flags are what is common between the various sub-profiles.

-USE="acl cups gdbm gpm libg++ nptl nptlonly unicode"

+USE="acpi alsa arts cairo cdr dbus dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal jpeg kde kerberos ldap mad mikmod mp3 mpeg ogg opengl oss pdf png qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime sdl spell svg tiff truetype vorbis win32codecs unicode X xml xv"

```

O sea, básicamente, y quitando los comentarios y referencias que alguien se olvidó de actualizar  :Razz: , se diferencian en las USE flags. Como puedes ver, el profiles desktop (+) tiene bastantes más. En realidad ambos profiles son idénticos excepto por unas cuantas use flags que harán la vida más fácil a estos que orienten su instalación a un escritorio convencional (léase gnome o kde).

----------

## Annagul

Aprovechando este hilo, ¿sabe alguien la razón por la que han decidido activar por defecto  las USEs acl y kerberos? En este post nightmorph plantea que la inclusión de kerberos ha sido debido a las autenticones de PAM y evolution-exchange en Active Directory. Los que no nos autentifiquemos contra ningún servidor AD, ¿podemos seguir como siempre?

¿Y el incluir Access Control List?

Debido a estos dos cambios, después de actualizar el perfil y hacer "emerge -uDNa world" salieron múltiples paquetes solicitando su recompilación por estas dos USEs.

Saludos,

Luis

----------

## i92guboj

Si has vivido sin ellas hasta ahora seguro que puedes seguir así.

Las use por defecto en cada profile se basan en dar la mayor funcionalidad a los paquetes para lo que se supone que ese profile sirve, en este caso un escritorio típico. Lo cual no significa que sean necesarias para nada en un caso concreto. Algunos cogemos desktop simplemente porque su use flag es más realista para una máquina multifunción, sin que por ello kerberos nos tenga que servir para nada.

----------

## Annagul

 *6thpink wrote:*   

> Si has vivido sin ellas hasta ahora seguro que puedes seguir así.
> 
> Las use por defecto en cada profile se basan en dar la mayor funcionalidad a los paquetes para lo que se supone que ese profile sirve, en este caso un escritorio típico. Lo cual no significa que sean necesarias para nada en un caso concreto. Algunos cogemos desktop simplemente porque su use flag es más realista para una máquina multifunción, sin que por ello kerberos nos tenga que servir para nada.

 

Ya lo suponía. De todas formas, muchas gracias por la aclaración.

----------

